# Config von Soundkarten-Software und Windows für Gaming (speziell Ortung in PUBG)



## luhzifer (16. Oktober 2018)

*Config von Soundkarten-Software und Windows für Gaming (speziell Ortung in PUBG)*

Hallo allerseits,

ich hätte mal wieder eine Frage und finde aber nicht so richtig ein passendes Thema bei Google - was mich etwas wundert.

Mir geht es um Folgendes:
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie ich die verschiedenen Instanzen, die zwischen dem Game (zur Zeit wie gesagt PUBG - kann aber auch in Zukunft natürlich für andere gelten) konfigurieren muss, um die bestmögliche Ortung zu erhalten. Speziell geht es mir um folgende "Instanzen":
- PUBG (hier sehe ich nicht viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für Raumklang)
- Windows (hier kann man den Raumklang deaktivieren, bzw. auch "Microsoft virtual ..." einstellen und es gibt auch etwas von wegen "Dolby virtual.. Atmos" das man aber kaufen müsste)
- Soundkarten Treiber (Stereo/5.1/7.1)
- Soundkarten Treiber Einstellung direct Audio
- Soundkarten Treiber Einstellung "Scout Mode", was aber glaube ich nur "Sounds mit Richtungscharakter" lauter macht

Folgende Komponenten werden verwendet:
- Win10 x64
- Sound BlasterX G6 externe Soundkarte
- Beyerdynamic DT 990 Kopfhörer (250 Ohm - hängt an Soundblaster)
- Klinken-Micro (hängt an Soundblaster)

So - ich hoffe, ich habe alle relevanten Infos aufgezählt 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## claster17 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Config von Soundkarten-Software und Windows für Gaming (speziell Ortung in PUBG)*

In Soundblaster Connect auf Kopfhörer stellen und den Surround-Regler anschließend nach Belieben einstellen. Ich selbst habe es auf 15%(AE-5, DT880).
Danach noch prüfen, ob Windows die Soundkarte/Kopfhörer als 5.1/7.1 erkennt.
Fertig

In PUBG kann ich so die Geräusche sehr genau in der Horizontalen orten (häufig wesentlich besser als meine Mitspieler). Der reine Stereomodus ist wie in vielen anderen Spielen für mich untauglich.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Config von Soundkarten-Software und Windows für Gaming (speziell Ortung in PUBG)*

Einfach ausprobieren was bei dir am besten funktioniert.

Manchen fällt die Ortung im reinen Stereobetrieb deutlich leichter als mit simuliertem 5.1 und bei anderen ist es genau andersrum. Was für dich das beste ist kannst du nur selbst herausfinden.


----------



## luhzifer (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Config von Soundkarten-Software und Windows für Gaming (speziell Ortung in PUBG)*

Ok, danke soweit schon einmal. Habe jetzt noch gar nicht gesehen, wo man etwas auf XX% stellen kann. Werde ich mir dann heute Abend anschauen


----------



## luhzifer (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Config von Soundkarten-Software und Windows für Gaming (speziell Ortung in PUBG)*

Ok, bin jetzt daheim aber finde leider wie befürchtet die xx% Einstellung nicht

Hier ist, wie es bei mir aussieht:
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

und @claster17, was meintest du mit 
"Danach noch prüfen, ob Windows die Soundkarte/Kopfhörer als 5.1/7.1 erkennt."?


----------



## claster17 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Config von Soundkarten-Software und Windows für Gaming (speziell Ortung in PUBG)*

So sieht es bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





luhzifer schrieb:


> was meintest du mit
> "Danach noch prüfen, ob Windows die Soundkarte/Kopfhörer als 5.1/7.1 erkennt."?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luhzifer (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Config von Soundkarten-Software und Windows für Gaming (speziell Ortung in PUBG)*

Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Komisch, dass die Optionen unterschiedlich sind, aber hast ja auch ein anderes Modell als ich. Ist das Windows 7???


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Config von Soundkarten-Software und Windows für Gaming (speziell Ortung in PUBG)*



claster17 schrieb:


> Der reine Stereomodus...


...existiert in PUBG nicht. Auch beim üblichen Stereo-Signal wird von der Engine bereits eine HRTF mit berücksichtigt. Was aber natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass Bluehole den Mix vernünftig hinbekommt.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist die Unterstützung von Surround-Kanälen allerdings auch noch nicht offiziell bestätigt. Auf Reddit liest man dazu extrem Widersprüchliches. Die einen sagen (darunter auch viele Pros), dass nativ lediglich Stereo ausgegeben werden kann. Andere behaupten, es würde immerhin 5.1 so einigermaßen unterstützt werden.

Bluehole macht wie immer keine konkreten Angaben.
Wenn überhaupt, dann wird das Feature jedoch noch in der Testphase sein.


----------



## claster17 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Config von Soundkarten-Software und Windows für Gaming (speziell Ortung in PUBG)*



luhzifer schrieb:


> Ist das Windows 7???



Das ist Win10 1809.


----------



## Berky (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Config von Soundkarten-Software und Windows für Gaming (speziell Ortung in PUBG)*

in PUBG wurde anscheinend mit einem Update virtueller Surround integriert  YouTube


----------



## luhzifer (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Config von Soundkarten-Software und Windows für Gaming (speziell Ortung in PUBG)*

Habe es gestern mal kurz mit stereo getestet und die Ortung ging ganz gut. Ich muss mich denke ich auch noch an die neuen Kopfhörer und neue Soundkarte gewöhnen, da ich vorher Siberia v2 mit onboard Sound hatte und jetzt gewisse Sounds mal lauter mal leiser als vorher sind und ich so noch eine falsche Einschätzung der Entfernungen habe.


----------

